# Med Pic



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2011)

Took a pic of some non pontil stuff.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2011)

one more


----------



## soda bottle (Jan 8, 2011)

I really like the green med and your pictures are so clear.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, the greeny is a Gargling Oil Lockport.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2011)

Bottle calendar,...Bottle calendar!!!![]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm still working on bottle combinations and stuff to see what looks best before I can go Calender.[] Some of those highend bottle/ jar guys can throw in some pics too. Here are a couple more combos I tried.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2011)

another


----------



## woody (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice displays of color, Roy!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 9, 2011)

Love your pics Road. I also really liked the white snowy background after the big storms.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Bob. Might get some more white stuff today. Might try and put together some pics tomorrow.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 10, 2011)

Outstanding photography, Rory.. can't get enough of them! []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Charlie. Took a few more pics today kinda mixin it up to see what looks good together. Here's one.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 10, 2011)

One more.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2011)

they are all really pretty


----------



## sandchip (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 14, 2011)

Excellent photos Rory!! The bottles aint too shabby either..[][]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Some of those highend bottle/ jar guys can throw in some pics too.


 
 I would consider some of these bottles highend if they were in my collection. Nice pictures. Great bottles.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll.[]


----------

